# Slowing output flow of HOB filter



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Did you try fitting the output with another sponge? Like slice it and slip it over the lip.


----------



## Bert (Jun 21, 2003)

I think I understand what you are saying and I like that idea. The only problem is that the Bio-wheel is poisitioned directely over the edge. I'll probably be taking the wheel off at some point, but for now it still provides good bio filtration. If you could think of a diffrent way to attach a sponge to the output, it would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Bert


----------



## Doug (Jul 9, 2003)

Get a piece of plastic, the type used for Background works perfectly, and cut to the width of the penguin and clip it across the mouth of the output, Make sure the plastic sheet is deep enough that it goes down into the water at least 1/4 inch. This will stop any surface agitation and direct the outflow directly down into the tank. Hope this helps.

Doug


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Position a playing card carefully such that it makes a cool tick-tick-tick noise against the biowheel. That'll slow it down! hehe Just a joke!


----------



## Bert (Jun 21, 2003)

Ooohhhh I like that idea Doug. I'll try it when I get home and tell ya'll how it worked. Thanks!

Bert


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Doug's idea is good, but it may not work the best. Here's why:

1. Power filters are meant to circulate/filter the water. They shoot the water out the top and draw water fromthe bottom. If you install the piece of plastic, it shoots water down, and takes the same water into the filter. It isn't as efficient

2. This VERY effectively ELIMINATES surface agitation and a lot of in-tank circulation. In fact, it does this probably too well. I found this in my tank and good off my plexi-glass to find better in-tank circulation, and better surface movement.

However, this idea can work and has the following pros:

1. If the filter is powerful enough, the excess force of the water will be diminished in the downfall, but still have enough energy to convert to a more horizontal velocity after it hits the bottom (it basically keeps moving), hence keeping the in-tank circulation at a good level.

2. Related to number one, the in-tank circulation can cause an adaquete amount of surface agitation (you need some), while reducing it just enough.

3. No more fin damage for your betta, unless it finds a new favorite spot under the filter (lol!). Don't laugh, one of my angelfish tries to swim directly into the output of the filter, and hence never has good fins, :roll: .

Basically, you will have to try it and see if it works out! As long as surface film doesn't form and and everything you want accomplished is good, then everything should be OK! Hope this helps!

-Tim


----------

